# Found an awesome STEEL Yard to build my HOG TRAPS



## 95g atl (May 5, 2011)

Hi Folks,
Wanted to let you know I found an awesome mom n pop (more like grandpa and grandkid) steel yard in North GA.  I found their info online in a 4x4 forum.  They are very small and really don't advertise.

L&M SALVAGE
191 LOOPER TRAIL
DAWSONVILLE 30534
770 887 -l080

They are a bit off the beaten path, it's more like a plot of land in the woods w/all sorts of steel.  Your GPS should take you there.  When you turn on Looper trail (sign says STEEL), turn right, just keep going 1/3 mi down the gravel road, can't miss it!

They have square tubing 1/2", 3/4", 1" - perfect for building hog traps.  Great prices in my opinion and they were able to cut (at no cost) some of the tubing so it would fit in my beat (40mpg) civic.  Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- no, i wasn't driving my g3500 v8 van that far since i've never been there.  LOL

I'm a rookie at this stuff.  Haven't really welded much in 20 years, however, I'm gonna give it a try and post up pics for y'all to see ---and either praise or laugh at. 

So, stay tuned, i have a property appraisal to finish up right now on the computer, then hopefully i can at least get started making something.  Will definitely post pics .... 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## boneboy96 (May 5, 2011)

Yeah, post up some pics of the new project as it progresses!


----------



## 95g atl (May 5, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Yeah, post up some pics of the new project as it progresses!



I sure will.
These will probably be the ugliest looking traps y'all have ever seen.  I just hope they work.  I can't see spending $300-500 EA to buy a good one, and I plan to have 5 or 6 of them up and running this year.  LOL, but maybe the $300-500 each will be worth it after I "try" and build this one.  Only time will tell.  
Thanks!


----------



## rjcruiser (May 5, 2011)

Cool.  Did they have any plates? or just tubing?

Curious as to making some steal plates for target practice.


----------



## 95g atl (May 5, 2011)

^^^ Hi, I know exactly what you are talking about....steel plates.  I saw a bunch of old scrap, also very thin sheets of steel.  I wasn't looking for that, so I cannot say for certain.  I'd give them a call.  Real nice folks.


----------



## 95g atl (May 5, 2011)

*Pics of the project:*

PICTURES OF THE PROJECT:

I must honestly say, this is a royal pain in the rear.  I'm using gas/oxy -stick welding.  I have an old 220 arc welder, however, i don't have 220 v close by (laundry room).

My welding skills are ca-ca, and it's very difficult to keep the steel in place when you are only one person.  My next trap may be "BOLTED" together with 1/4 or 3/8 bolts and nuts.  It might be easier....i don't know.



















Sure ain't pretty, but i don't think the hogs will mind.

So it will be approx 4' wide, 8' long and about 30" high.  I will use bull fencing on the sides, bottom, and top.  The trap door is going to have a large spring on it and it will have a one way door.  IN only.  

This is a WORK IN PROGRESS, so please be patient w/me.  If I can "successfully" make one of these traps, I will be happy to post detailed instructions on how to make 'em so y'all can try your luck.  

I also plan to build a corral type of trap on the land.  Will have 6' wood posts that go down 2' and have 4' bull fencing around it.  The trap door will be similar with a one way IN only.  There will be NO roof on it, just in case a stupid deer goes in, it can jump out.  

I have my ideas on what bait to use, but that will be covered "when" the traps are at completion.

Stay tuned........


----------



## nkbigdog (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info and good luck with the project....Can't wait to see the finished product...


----------



## 95g atl (May 6, 2011)

FRAME IS DONE

Ok, after COUNTLESS hours and hassle using the old oxygen / acy "torch stick welding" and screwing up multiple times, I said XXXX it and tried the wire feed welder.  A jewel of a welder, a hobby welder actually from the famous HARBOR FREIGHT.  I've had for years and never used for anything but a quick repair.

Welds aren't pretty, but they are strong.  I need to make a DOOR and also attach the bull fencing.  

The trap ain't straight, slightly off b/c of the heat from the torch welding....the TOP of it is from my 1st attempt making a trap out of rebar.  Figured, since this trap isn't pretty, i'd try the rebar top.  

Stay tuned folks, I hope I can complete it this weekend, suppose to be well into the 80's next week.  That and plus we are "trying" to slowly move into the other house, so time is limited.


----------



## 95g atl (May 6, 2011)

by the way, the rebar part goes on the ground, so it is upside down the way it sits.  

Still need the bull fencing to tack on the frame and the darn door.  Have some thoughts on the door, but haven't made it yet.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Nastytater (May 13, 2011)

Your doing something that I have actually been thinking about getting involved in doing myself...Working on getting me a welder so I can start building some traps...Looking good on the trap your making man...Welds can always be ground down...Just as long as they hold is what the man taught me some odd years ago...Holler sometime if you would like a hand or 2...


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 14, 2011)

Lookin good! Ive seen that sign"steel" but didnt know what it was for.Thanx!


----------



## 95g atl (May 15, 2011)

Nastytater said:


> Your doing something that I have actually been thinking about getting involved in doing myself...Working on getting me a welder so I can start building some traps...Looking good on the trap your making man...Welds can always be ground down...Just as long as they hold is what the man taught me some odd years ago...Holler sometime if you would like a hand or 2...



Hey thanks!
If you are on a serious budget and need a basic wire feed welder, wait till Harbor Freight has a sale on their basic one.  I believe it is somewhere around $100.  IMO it is well worth it for a starter welder if you don't use it often.  Quality isn't bad and you can always upgrade to a name brand later on and sell the old one on Craigslist.



shakey gizzard said:


> Lookin good! Ive seen that sign"steel" but didnt know what it was for.Thanx!



Haha.  Just drive down that dirt road for about 1/3 of a mile and you will see a little shop w/all sorts of steel.  They are really friendly folks and will even cut pieces to the length you want.

---------

I haven't worked on the trap since last week, it has been so gosh darn hot until yesterday that I didn't feel like sweatin'.  I believe weather is going to be great until end of next week, so I'll have to get back to workin on the trap.


----------



## Nastytater (May 15, 2011)

95g atl said:


> Hey thanks!
> If you are on a serious budget and need a basic wire feed welder, wait till Harbor Freight has a sale on their basic one.  I believe it is somewhere around $100.  IMO it is well worth it for a starter welder if you don't use it often.  Quality isn't bad and you can always upgrade to a name brand later on and sell the old one on Craigslist.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 95g atl (May 16, 2011)

Nastytater said:


> I Appreciate the info...Already checked it out and am very seriously thinking about getting it...I think it showed it was 90 amps. if thats the one you was referring too...
> I got a buddy of mine that may have the Hog Wire panels already,so I may be heading up to your steel yard before too long to grab up some steel.



YES, i have the 90 amp welder.  It's pretty much good for light duty AND small projects.  I wouldn't weld a trailer up w/it - or - construct a bridge.  But for $100, it serves its purpose.  I plan to upgrade welders one day, once this one can't handle the jobs I use it for.  My friend in California fabricates performance truck parts and exhaust, he is the expert welder so i'll consult w/him in terms of what to get in the future.

The steel yard will take you about 20-25 minutes from Cumming, GA - so probably another 30-40 mins from L'ville - depending on what part that area you are at.  Just watch out for traffic, obviously during the week, the best times are 10am to 3pm....on Saturday, try and go mid-morning b/c hwy 20 gets BAD --- call ahead b/c they might not be there all day on Saturday.

Here's a picture I took last night around 10:30pm.  I just have the door to construct, then it will be ready to try out.  Save the best (hardest part) for last.






Our club has nearly 2000 acres of land out in the Crawfordville area so I'm planning to build several of these around the land too. >>>>>>






I plan on using the standard BULL FENCING you get at tractor supply.  I'm currently using that type of fence in my backyard in Suwanee.  The 330' roll is HEAVY.  I guess if I was to make the trap 15' long, 10' wide, i could get away with less than a 50' roll.  Also will be using the 6' metal posts that you pound into the ground, hope they will hold up - maybe add a little cement to extra strength.  Fence will be 48" tall, keeps the hogs in, the turkey and deer can jump/fly out.  Gonna try and head out there for an overnight trip this week (nice weather) to attempt construction ---- stay tuned w/that.

I have some high hopes and dreams about these traps.  We really don't want the hogs tearing up more land and competing w/the deer.  And in the dead of summer, i'm a p*ssy and hate the heat, so i'm not going to go through the woods getting chiggers, mosquito bits, and poison ivy. LOL.  (yah, i grew up in Southern California - ain't use to that). haha.

As they say, time will tell.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 16, 2011)

95g atl said:


> ^^^ Hi, I know exactly what you are talking about....steel plates.  I saw a bunch of old scrap, also very thin sheets of steel.  I wasn't looking for that, so I cannot say for certain.  I'd give them a call.  Real nice folks.



I'll have to do that next time I'm up that direction.  thanks.



95g atl said:


> And in the dead of summer, i'm a p*ssy and hate the heat, so i'm not going to go through the woods getting chiggers, mosquito bits, and poison ivy. LOL.  (yah, i grew up in Southern California - ain't use to that). haha.



Nice.  I grew up in SoCal too.  I call it bug country out here


----------



## Razor Blade (May 16, 2011)

you are doing a good job . You are only trying to catch a hog , so it don't matter if its " out " just a little. Scott


----------



## 95g atl (May 16, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Nice.  I grew up in SoCal too.  I call it bug country out here



AWESOME....small world.  
I call this part of the country "AFFORDABLE".



Razor Blade said:


> you are doing a good job . You are only trying to catch a hog , so it don't matter if its " out " just a little. Scott



my measurements.....wait a second, what measurements.  This trap ain't square, ain't pretty.  Welds look horrible, but they are strong.  Heck, it's gonna sit in the woods and rust anyway.  If I do catch a hog, he will probably beat up the trap trying to escape.

Now i'm starting to understand why a trap costs $500 if you buy one already done!


----------



## 95g atl (May 17, 2011)

*Ok, Monday update:*
Went back to the STEEL Yard in Dawsonville (which is actually SILVER CITY).  Bought some more square tubing and also some metal grate for the doors.  

Before I forget:  to the gentleman that asked if they have steel plates:  YES, I saw a TON of them from 1/4" thick up to 3/4" thick, maybe even thicker.  Big and small sizes.    

Back on topic:  so i'm about 90% done now, have the door frame done, just need to weld on the grate AND get a mechanism for the door to release.  Plan to get into the garage in the next 15 minutes to continue.  Will post some more pics........stay tuned.

Also, snapped a pic of the STEEL sign:


----------



## 95g atl (May 17, 2011)

*quick update:*  Trap is done.  The door works great.

Here is a picture of the door.  The concept is once it shuts, they cannot open it, however, another hog can push it open - thus more than one hog can be caught.  That's the theory at least. 






Here's the entire trap show.  Approx 4x8.  Pretty lightweight, i will definitely pound stakes in the ground to secure.  







Now the fun part.  Drive it out getting 13mpg.....


----------



## timgarside (May 28, 2011)

Looks awesome. The bull wire you used looks like it isnt secured to the structure on the rh side of the photo. My experience with this type of wire has been hit and miss. If it isn't secured real well and you dont check your traps daily, Hogs can really tear them up. I have since gone to heavier welded wire panels and I weld them to my frame. Good luck, hope you trap 'em all.


----------

